# Clydesdales



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Budweiser Clydesdales, taken at our county fair:
























http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w261 ... air062.jpg

































:horse: :horse: :horse: :horse: :horse: :horse: :horse: :horse: :horse: :horse:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow, they're so beautiful! I've always wanted a clydesdale!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i heard those clydes are treated like royalty. great pics


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful pictures Hailee! I've always thought the bigger draft horses to be majestic....massive animals!

I saw a show on Animal Planet awhile back called "Thats my Baby" and they had the Bud. Clydes on it...they are very selective with the quality of their horses and the colt that was born on the show ended up being chosen to be part of the team.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks
I would say that they are treated like royalty. Very nice setup they made for them. They are such beauties!!! :drool:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

They are treated like royalty. They are kept in a heated and air conditioned barn and each of them have their own stall. They have 18 Clydesdales at the budweiser clydesdale farm. They are gorgeous for sre :drool:


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

they are so gorgeous, i love them, my hubbys cousins has a young team of them, I love to watch them run around the pasture


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

I think they brought 10 to our fair. 3 Trucks of them.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I love Clydesdales. Those are wonderful pictures... thanks for sharing them.

I love the Bud commercials with their Clydes in them!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

they brought a team of horses, however many it takes to pull the wagon, to the airshow a few years back. It was so awesome!! They let us pet the horses!!!


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Those are great pics and it is so cool that you got to see them!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Great photos! Aren't they gorgeous!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Last night we got to see them perform. I'll post some more pics.


----------

